# Kimber 9mm



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

How much does a 9mm custom II run for new and used


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Around $900 bucks around here If you can find one.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

www.gunsamerica.com


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for the help


----------

